# Anyone eat thier rice without cooking it?



## Mudge (Sep 29, 2002)

I know this probably sounds strange, but 25-30g carbs from brown rice is such a small amount I just put it in a bit of water and down it like that.

Anyone else?


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 29, 2002)

I have heard of people eating their oats raw...but never brown rice LOL


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 29, 2002)

Too damn crunchy for me!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 29, 2002)

I dont chew it, just down it.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I dont chew it, just down it.


Where is the enjoyment in that? 
As a carb deprived person, for the time being, I would savor every bite


----------



## Mudge (Sep 29, 2002)

No enjoyment what so ever, its to get it over with. Just not worth it bothering to cook such a damn small amount. If I try to enjoy my food it would be pizza, ice cream, burritos, and burgers all damn day.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> No enjoyment what so ever, its to get it over with. Just not worth it bothering to cook such a damn small amount. If I try to enjoy my food it would be pizza, ice cream, burritos, and burgers all damn day.




LOL...Pizza? Ice cream?  What are those?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 29, 2002)

LMAO!

I would never even think of eating uncooked rice! 

(gopro can add this to his list of things I won't do!  )


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

Ouch, I think that might hurt tomorrow morning in the looooo

 aka bathroom!


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

What you ate your rice UNCOOKED tonight?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 29, 2002)

For 2 days now, to get some carbs into my diet


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> No enjoyment what so ever, its to get it over with. Just not worth it bothering to cook such a damn small amount. If I try to enjoy my food it would be pizza, ice cream, burritos, and burgers all damn day.




This could just be me....but ...why don't you cook up like a cup or two at a time....and keep in the fridge...and then eat 25-30g of COOKED rice when you need it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 29, 2002)

I know "birds" can digest this, just wondering if humans can?


DP


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Wasn't that a chinesse torture???
They would stuff you up with uncooked rice then they would make you drink water,the rice would then expand and so would your stomach...


----------



## Max. Q (Sep 29, 2002)

Just like what w8 said, why not just cook a cups worth and keep what you don't eat in the fridge...that's what I do. The longest I've kept rice in the fridge and eaten it was about five days. It still tasted good after nukin' it in the micro, just make sure you sprinkle some water and cover it first.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 29, 2002)

I didn't figure it would be a digestive problem, hmm.


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

Why don`t you just put it in a glass of water for a few hours before you take it.....it`ll at least soften it up a bit.


----------



## chanota (Sep 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by Dr. Pain... I know "birds" can digest this, just wondering if humans can


I thought the reason the traditional rice being thrown at weddings was stopped and is now bird seed because the rice was harmful to the birds...and would have an effect like described by Dero with the chinesse torture??


----------

